# Apron



## Flyrod (Jun 28, 2017)

Does anyone know what goes on the two holes circled in green below?

the parts diagram shows nothing

they are both threaded holes

is there an attachment (center rest?) that uses those holes?

thanks


----------



## dlane (Jun 28, 2017)

Follower rest ?.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 28, 2017)

Don't know what they are, but my lathe has them too.


----------



## higgite (Jun 28, 2017)

dlane said:


> Follower rest ?.


You beat me to it. I figure it's either that or a machine gun mount. 

Tom


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 28, 2017)

Maybe some way forward thinking to mount a camera for utube vids 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Ed (Jun 28, 2017)

dlane said:


> Follower rest ?.


Yep, that is for the follower rest.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 28, 2017)

Nah.  A machine gun or RPG launcher would mount above the compound swivel.  Seriously, the Follow Rest sounds the most likely. 

A follow rest is somewhat similar to a steady rest except that it mounts on the carriage instead of the bed.  And has only two jaws, one above and one behind the work piece.  Its purpose is to keep long slender work from deflecting or bending away from the cutter as you try to cut it.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 28, 2017)

The holes on my lathe are on the left side of the carriage, for the follower rest.

I also use the threaded holes for the carriage stop, when I thread. Its a bracket that bolts to the carriage side that has a adjusting screw and a lock nut, that sets the carriage depth, when I thread. At the end of the thread cut, back out the carriage, reverse the lathe, when clear, stop, turn the carriage up to the stop, advance the compound, go forward and repeat, until the thread is done.


----------

